# Carfreak 330i SP and My 330i ZHP shoot..



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Ben's car is sick looking and quick! Here are some pics of our hangout..


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Carfreak's car is awesome. :thumbup: He still can't drive though.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Great pictures George . . . I think both of your cars look great.

I always told Ben he has one of the best looking E46's I've seen, it has the perfect touches.


I also think the painted moldings make a BIG difference . . . it is a relatively cheap mod and it makes the car look a lot better . . . you shoud consider it.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Both cars look awesome!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Awesome pics, why doesn't he have clear turn signals on the front?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Legality? :dunno:

From what I've read, the way his car is, he's 100% legal - you need yellow reflectors in front. Like GeoMystic I at least have yellow bulbs in my front clears instead of Silvervisions.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> Legality? :dunno:
> 
> From what I've read, the way his car is, he's 100% legal - you need yellow reflectors in front. Like GeoMystic I at least have yellow bulbs in my front clears instead of Silvervisions.


He changed his front lights to the black housing instead of the titanium that comes onthe 330 so he originaly had the front clears withthe silver background. . . he now has the clears with the black background.

This picture was taken inbetween while he was waiting for the new clears to arrive.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

:jawdrop::yikes: CarFreaks 330 is absolutly stunning!:thumbup: It has the cleanest and perfect look to it. That Mystic ZHP is pretty hot too:thumbup:. Nice pics guys!


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Here's a new pic of my black headlight trim w/clears :bigpimp:


----------

